# Strictly jersey boat show



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

WIN $1,000 IN TACKLE - STRICTLY JERSEY BOAT SHOW

Strictly Jersey, 2010 - April 30th, May 1st & 2nd - Cape May, New Jersey

Strictly Jersey is a different kind of boat show that focuses solely on the
active boater who is invested in his/her passion. Featuring New Jersey
dealers and boat manufacturers, this "show" will have numerous boats on
display and related products and services that appeal to the serious
boater. Attendees to this show will experience a VIP atmosphere where they
will be able to take their time and look at vessels of their interest, and
talk with knowledgeable sales and factory representatives in a much more
personable and less crowded setting than at traditional boat shows. Come
hang with SportFishermen.com!

If you can attend Strictly Jersey you can WIN $1,000 IN TACKLE.
If you can't attend, you can win one of FIVE $100 gift cards to our online
store for tackle 

CLICK HERE TO GET YOUR TICKET AT NO COST
http://www.sportfishermen.com/emailmarketer/link.php?M=54267&N=4&L=1&F=T

THEN CLICK HERE TO WIN PRIZES
http://www.sportfishermen.com/emailmarketer/link.php?M=54267&N=4&L=2&F=T

It's very easy to win tackle!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
++ VIDEOS

Night Hunting Bluefin Tuna Video
http://www.sportfishermen.com/emailmarketer/link.php?M=54267&N=4&L=3&F=T

Atlantic Bonito - Topsail, NC
http://www.sportfishermen.com/emailmarketer/link.php?M=54267&N=4&L=4&F=T
Oregon Inlet Bluefin Tuna http://www.sportfishermen.com/emailmarketer/link.php?M=54267&N=4&L=5&F=T


----------

